# First big cook (help)



## kendec65 (Jun 21, 2017)

So I was asked to smoke some meat for a family reunion and were

expecting 30 to 40 people. I would like to make brisket, ribs and chicken

breast for all to pick from. I never cooked for this many people and would 

some thoughts on how much to get of each. Thank you kindly.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 21, 2017)

If it was me cooking for that many people, I'd count on 40 folks.  If your family reunions are anything like the ones we have, too much food is WAY better than not enough.  Plus, people pick on the food long after it is served.  They also take leftovers home if offered. 

Next, how many adults, teenagers, age twenty-somethings, men, women, and children?  Children don't each much, teenagers and twenty-somethings can inhale free food, adult men and women can be pickers or big eaters.   

First off, how's your brisket?  If you are satisfied with it and can repeat success each time, no problem.  If you are new to brisket, you might want to switch to a pork butt and serve pulled pork.  I'd do a 15 lb packer brisket, but only if it was requested.  Brisket doesn't like to sit around after it is smoked.  Make sure you have plenty of jus to keep it moist if you do a brisket.   

With large groups I usually stick to pork butts instead of brisket.  It's easier and ALWAYS comes out great.  I'd do two 8-9 lb pork butts from Hormel or Smithfield.  They are "enhanced" to ensure juiciness, tenderness, and flavor.   

I'd do three or four racks of spare ribs.  With 12-13 bones per rack, that would be plenty.  Folks usually don't take but one or two ribs when there are several meat choices.  Ribs are messier to eat and folks tend to eat less.  Except kids, teenagers, and 20-somethings.  Ribs are like crack to them.

If you really want to do chicken breast, I'd get two family packs of boneless, skinless chicken breasts, and brine them for 24 hours.  Then I'd cut in each breast in half or thirds after they were smoked.  Once again though, unless you're sold on chicken breast, boneless, skinless chicken thighs are much better, more forgiving, and don't require brining to be juicy and flavorful.  A family pack of BSC thighs usually has 12-16 thighs in it.  Three packs would be plenty and no need to cut them.   

That is WAY too much meat actually, especially with sides, but people always graze after everyone has eaten.    

Make smoking the food fun.  If you have to work too hard or worry too much, you won't enjoy the gathering.


----------



## kendec65 (Jun 21, 2017)

Boy was I way off in my thinking. 1/3 of the people will be 20 something's, 1/3 will be women

and the rest males.

I was going to do a brisket around 14 or 15lbs, 8 racks of baby backs and 10

pounds of chicken breasts in a white bbq sauce.


----------



## kendec65 (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm also pretty good at brisket but have never used jus with it. Any recommendations?


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 21, 2017)

Baby backs, folks take usually 2-3 ribs each.  I've seen teenagers and 20-somethings skip the chicken and pork completely, then load up on ribs, taking 4-6 each and go back for more.  You're probably closer to being right than I am on the ribs.

Here's a great jus recipe. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/chef-jimmyjs-smokey-au-jus


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 21, 2017)

I agree with no boundaries on switching to Pork. It's easier, and cheaper. Yield on a 15 pound brisket isn't 15 pounds. Remember that. Same with Pork. Double your numbers on those to get the number you want.


----------



## kendec65 (Jun 22, 2017)

Thanks for the help and suggestions. 

What type of sauces would you suggest I have on hand?


----------



## griz400 (Jun 22, 2017)

With the variety of meat you are you need to look up a good recipe for brunswick stew for sure ......yum


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 22, 2017)

I'd have a variety of sauces on hand as well. I just smoked 100 pounds of (12 butts) pulled pork for a party last weekend and the friends I smoked it for had a bunch of different sauce on hand just for the pork.

They invited 300 people and did the pork which I'll assume yielded about 50-60 pounds out of the started 100 plus, and 150 jalapeño brats, and 150 hot dogs. About 6 pounds of pork left after party and the dogs were long gone. 

Here's the thread to that smoke. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/264458/100-pounds-of-butts#post_1721521


----------

